# Rotary Attraction Motor كهرباء مجانا



## fagrelsabah (7 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
مع اختراع العالم لينديمان المولد الكهربي الذى يغذي نفسه بالكهرباء ويخؤج فائض


In the DVD presentation "Electric Motor Secrets", a no Back EMF, Magnetic Attraction Motor, with high torque and high electrical recovery is discussed. Near the end of the presentation, a rotor design called the "S" rotor is shown. In lab tests conducted after the film was finished, it was determined that the "S" rotor is more difficult to fabricate and does not perform better than a simpler design. This design consists of a simple cast iron rotor in the form of two cross bars. I call it the "X" rotor, and the configuration is shown below.










The basic motor configuration is as follows. The stator pole faces describe 30 degrees of arc. Each rotor cross bar face also describes 30 degrees of arc. There are four power strokes per revolution of the shaft. A power stroke begins when one of the cross bars is in the position shown in the illustration. 

The commutator turns the power coil ON for 15 degrees of rotation, and then turns the power OFF. The power then remains OFF for 75 degrees of rotation. This cycle repeats every 90 degrees of rotation.

So, the power ON phase draws the cross bar 1/2 of the way into alignment with the stator pole faces. The power coil then turns OFF and discharges its magnetic field during the second half of the way into alignment. By the time full alignment is made, the magnetic field is gone and the iron bar section of the rotor rotates out of alignment with no resistance.


----------



## fagrelsabah (7 أغسطس 2009)

*Free energy in minutes step by step*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMQqnaWUA98


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMQqnaWUA98


----------



## fagrelsabah (7 أغسطس 2009)

http://www.energeticforum.c...


----------



## fagrelsabah (7 أغسطس 2009)

فديو نادر جدا عن الطاقة الحرة 

والمحرك الذى يولد كهرباء اكثر مما يستهلك 
*Bob Teal | Magnipulsion| Missing Interview*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aj7oD8JG5xU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aj7oD8JG5xU


----------



## fagrelsabah (7 أغسطس 2009)

*Frolov magnet motor магнитный мотор Фролова*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2x10hFwUaaU&feature=channel_page

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2x10hFwUaaU&feature=channel_page


----------



## fagrelsabah (7 أغسطس 2009)

*magnet motor 08072009


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NdmY1Qn7VQ&feature=channel






*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NdmY1Qn7VQ&feature=channel


----------



## احمد العزاوي29 (2 يوليو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## برهم السيد (23 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## عمرو سمير حسين (21 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ....الموتور ده انا عملته بيدى فى البيت وهو سهل جدا ومشكلته ظبط التوقيت .....وهو اساسا مصنوع لشحن البطاريات الحامضية فقط وليس العمل كموتور لان عزمه ضعيف جدا وممكن تقول عليه موتور نبضى


----------

